# G13 Power Skunk



## pothead4life (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey I am a Newbie and got my first grow going on right now,just some good mixed bagseeds. I just got to the flower stage and i think i am ready to start my G13 power skunk. 

Has anyone here grown this strain before? Any info would be greatly
appreciated


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 15, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope I have some beans though.


----------



## ms4ms (Dec 16, 2008)

I also have some g13 skunk seeds but have only grown some skunk1. My expereince says it will branch profusly unless youi can train it or room isn't an issue.Green mojo for your grow.


----------



## st00ner (Dec 24, 2008)

I have two of em planted about to go into flowering in 5 gal buckets with fox farms....

Will have a smoke report in 10 weeks or so (After flower and dry/cure)

Also have one of the Fem G13 durban poison bean planted, it will take about 11-12 weeks because its not ready to flower yet.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## 84VW (Dec 24, 2008)

my latest order came with some free g-13 power skunk so i will be trying them out shortly

sadly i have no info to add


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 24, 2008)

i have them also..


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like we all got them but is anyone growing it


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 24, 2008)

pothead4life said:
			
		

> Looks like we all got them but is anyone growing it



I believe its 75% sativa and they arent fem'd so Im waiting till spring so I can hopefully score some male pollen(outdoors) to cross with the lemon skunk or the Great White Shark...hmm "Great White SKunk"??

Mine are TINY!! Im assuming we all have the G13 Labs Power Skunk... meant for "fish bait or birdseed"


----------



## st00ner (Dec 25, 2008)

pothead4life said:
			
		

> Looks like we all got them but is anyone growing it



Right here.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 28, 2008)

Just went into flowering...they are the tallest plants in my grow


----------



## Medman (Jan 14, 2009)

I know a couple guys that grow g13 for med patients. Can't tell you how it grows. Can tell you it's one of the tastiest, and best smelling buds i've smoked.


----------



## JonnneyB (Apr 7, 2009)

Pothead..I grew them..the plants strech..nice tall plants with longtight buds...
I grew them with some white widow...and had to lst them to keep canopy even..nice smelly smoke..you will really enjoy the smoke..my friends really liked it too...


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 18, 2009)

It smells like grapefruit, tastes like grapefruit, and gets you really high.


----------



## sharkattack1984 (Feb 11, 2010)

G13 my favorite skunk


----------



## Trafic (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm growing the G13 Super Skunk right now.  It looks and smells great.  Really tall so top or LST it and flower early.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50721


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in week four of flowering two g13's now. They are not tall, they are very short and bushy. About 28 inches tall. Half as tall as the Sativa train wreck growing beside them. They have to have a booster to get them as tall as the tw. However, I snuck a taste of the g13 and it is very good. I was surprised. Can't imagine what it will be like in another month? I grow from clones and it is supposed to be medical. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been thinking, (oh oh) and my g13's don't say a thing about being g13 skunk, so not being so bright sometimes...I finally figured out that your g13 skunk is a cross between g 13 and skunk, right?   Boy am I lame... No wonder the other peoples are tall and mine is short. They are tall because they are crossed with a  skunky sativa, right? :doh: :doh: :doh:  Please excuse my not so brightness. so in other words,, Never mind.:huh:


----------

